# Wer ist dieser Charakter? (Scrubs Edition)



## Night falls (8. Mai 2009)

Wie man vom Threadtitel ablesen kann, geht es bei diesem Forenspiel um folgendes:
Person A postet ein Bild von einem Scrubs Charakter.
Person B ratet wer der Charakter ist.
Wenn Person B recht hat postet Person B ein neues Bild, dass dann ein anderer erraten muss.
(Und natürlich immer warten, bis Person A sagt, dass das was Person B gesagt hat auch stimmt)

Und so weiter.. ich denke das sollte jetzt klar sein. Also los gehts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Mai 2009)

Dr. Bob Kelso M.D ist also ein One-Piece Charakter?? ^^

btw..wielange soll das egtl gehn?? irgendwann is ja mal ende mit charaktern 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Mai 2009)

dr. todd oder tott irgendsowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der mit den geilen sprüchen halt dar sogar meine oma flachlegen würd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (8. Mai 2009)

Dr. Kox


----------

